# One LT's Take on Why He is Leaving the Marine Corps



## Marauder06 (Oct 16, 2013)

http://ricks.foreignpolicy.com/post..._to_be_part_of_an_elite_force?wpisrc=obinsite

Why are we getting out? It's about the low standards.

We joined because we wanted to be part of an elite organization dedicated to doing amazing things in defense of our nation. We wanted to make a contribution to something great, to be able to look back at a decisive chapter in American history and say "yeah, I was part of that." We joined the Corps because if we were going in to the fight, we wanted to serve with the best. We wanted the kind of job that would make our friends who took soulless, high-paying corporate jobs feel pangs of jealousy because we went to work every day with a purpose.

It causes a deep, bitter pain to acknowledge that I don't think this is the organization in which I currently serve. The reason we're getting out is because the Marine Corps imposes a high degree of stress, yet accepts Mission Failure so long as all the boxes on the list are checked.


----------



## pardus (Oct 16, 2013)

> imposes a high degree of stress, yet accepts Mission Failure so long as all the boxes on the list are checked.



Sounds like the Army too. 

I am hard pressed to talk someone into staying in the service at this point in time.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 16, 2013)

That article could have been written by me or my buds 20 years ago (from an enlisted perspective).  In any service.  
There were some follow up articles at the bottom of the original.  One Marine Capt and an Army Lt echoing the sentiment.

Sad to see this being a tradition.


----------



## Cody (Nov 25, 2013)

At first I liked to think that it's just my Bn with slipping standards, failing PFTs, "senior guys" who's definition of being a senior marine is to skate out of doing as much as possible, shitty ran ranges and focus on neat and clean "squared away" promotion oriented training more than the skills that make for us the infantry what it is. Sometimes it pisses me off when the CO tells us we are doing a great job and "we" know, there is mistakes and finer points that needed to be fixed and tuned up that we can't work on because we aren't given the kind of training we want/need but, in a blue moon.


----------



## Cody (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh and the lack whole new guys not wanting to train or drag their feet, bitching and moaning every step of the op because they are not on Facebook or playing GTAV. It's frustrating who are these kids now a days? We have Marine(s) that want to be put in H&S and the armory because they don't want to do field ops. I wasn't on the last pump with this unit but they had a kid who decided to become a devout Muslim so he couldn't go on patrol  <and they let him get away with it> ironically he got a Bn level NJP for getting caught with a hooker this deployment. I mean we should have another filter for the infantry.


----------



## dalton0302 (Jan 6, 2014)

I do not want my first post to be negative, but I could have written that article many times while a JMO in the Marine Corps.  It is important to note, that serving for excellent officers as an enlisted Marine is what made me want to become an officer and lead Marines, but I did fight disillusionment far too often while developing into an LT and while in the fleet.  I hope things have changed at TBS, but while I forged lifelong bonds during that training,  the actual training felt like prepackaged check in the box steps with a physical training regiment that was much easier than expected. IOC, on the other hand, did feel special. Our small group moved from one barracks, to a crappier one next door and the rest of our TBS class was gone on to their next stop. It felt good seeing the TBS classes watching us walk glassy eyed and dirty over  to the IOC building, (No non infantry, non infantry officer candidates allowed), and occasionally stare at them with empty looks if someone from the TBS classes actually asked you a question.  The empty  look was not disdain, but empty from not enough sleep, food, mental capacity to take away from focusing on what the hell was about to happen to you next. 
Headed to the fleet pumped to get a platoon in 3rd Marines.  I got my platoon....couple of fat bodies, my Platoon Sgt. fell out of a Battalion forced march, and same Plt Sgt gave me the "I know you were prior sir, but you should not be around the Marines too much in garrison." I was staring at him and went, "we are an infantry platoon in a line company for 3rd Marines, how would it be possible to be in garrison so much for something like that to happen." His reply, "you will see how it goes here in the fleet sir.'
Took work, but got rid of him, loved being with my Marines, found many had never experienced interpersonal violence so a created midnight rooms of pain."  It was an awesome time, the Marines responded well and we were getting pumped for deployment to Hansen and participating in the 31st Meu. One morning, as I was about to take my platoon on a run, the 1st Sgt leans out of the company office, "Hey sir, the regimental commander wants to see you now." Run over "Good morning sir, you want to see me." 
Colonel, "Are you out of your mind, conducting hitting skills exercises in the middle of the night, dragging squads out of bed in the middle of the night when they are totally unprepared and taking them through dangerous circuit training? That shit ceases now, get with the fucking program dipshit."
Me..Yes Sir
My mind..what the fuck just happened.
While this was in 96-97 and we were not facing imminent combat tours, I was worried, and then watched in disbelief at what priorities always were...check in the boxes.
I fought the status quo during my commitment, and felt my reward was that special pride I felt whenever I would hear one of my Marines would be telling another Marine a story about, "My LT."  Any story I overheard that started with that made my day.
No sour grapes, the Marine Corps was the most important part of shaping the man I am today, I owe the Corps everything, and I am proud to have served as a Mustang.
I just hope that inflated fit reps and check in the box mentality is going away.


----------

